# AKG D140c



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

Hi!
Any of you could give me input on those mics?
can they be compared to Shure sm-58?
Thanks
Frank:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use AKG mics, but I can't find much on the internet to look at for the model you're talking about.

In general terms, my impression of AKG mics is that I prefer their sound over Shure mics, but they're not quite as bullet proof


Shures sound a bit duller in the upper mids and high end to my ear, but you can pound them and they keep working.


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

Thanks milkman,They are old vintage mics...and mabye i could get a pair for chepo.The temptation is still there,since i'm a tryer.At least i know they are cardiod dynamic mics .

Frank:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Francis Fargon said:


> Thanks milkman,They are old vintage mics...and mabye i could get a pair for chepo.The temptation is still there,since i'm a tryer.At least i know they are cardiod dynamic mics .
> 
> Frank:smile:



Well as I say, I think AKG is at least on par with Shure in terms of audio quality.


----------

